# Wiring a 2 pin TV plug



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have a 12 volt 2 pin socket next to my tv aerial point.
My Avtex tv did not come with a suitable cable so have re-wired the cigar socket lead to a 2pin plug.

I just want confirmation (hopefully) that it does not matter which way around the wires are connected before I actually connect the tv.

TIA


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Trish the centre pin of your plug went to the positive, now which pin of your socket is positive hmmm.......

Mostly it does matter but modern equipment is almost certainly protected from reverse polarity it just won't work if wired the wrong way round.

Regards frank


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Trish the centre pin of your plug went to the positive, now which pin of your socket is positive hmmm.......
> 
> Mostly it does matter but modern equipment is almost certainly protected from reverse polarity it just won't work if wired the wrong way round.
> 
> Regards frank


Agreed though it may blow a fuse


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Cheers Frank,
Will just demolish the cigar plug and see which was the centre wire.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> My Avtex tv did not come with a suitable cable so have re-wired the cigar socket lead to a 2pin plug.


Whatever you do establish which is the positive and which is the negative from your two pin socket - I had an Avtec 12V TV, connected it reverse polarity and blew it - the Avtec has a fusible link inside instead of a fuse to protect against reverse polarity - expensive mistake - needs to be stripped to repair.

Buy yourself a cheap voltmeter and check polarity before you connect your TV.

Keith S


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

sprokit said:


> > My Avtex tv did not come with a suitable cable so have re-wired the cigar socket lead to a 2pin plug.
> 
> 
> Whatever you do establish which is the positive and which is the negative from your two pin socket - I had an Avtec 12V TV, connected it reverse polarity and blew it - the Avtec has a fusible link inside instead of a fuse to protect against reverse polarity - expensive mistake - needs to be stripped to repair.
> ...


I did the same witha Swisstec one i bought recently from Makro but took it back and said it was dead when i got it so i was lucky they replaced it. so it pays to check .
Rob


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

I have wired the plug - the white covered wire was the centre on the cigar socket so have put that to the L pin - so the other wire I have put to the N pin.

The only confusing part is the the plug has 'white' written by the N pin, that does not tie up but hopefully it is alright to ignore it 8O 

Will check the socket in the morning - will not plug it in until I am really sure it is correct.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As a matter of interest were those the TV's that went missing off the back of a lorry, highlighted in the last crimewatch on bbc1. no am not joking.
they have the serial numbers.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

cabby said:


> As a matter of interest were those the TV's that went missing off the back of a lorry, highlighted in the last crimewatch on bbc1. no am not joking. They have the serial numbers.


Hope not 

Have just measured the socket which does actually have L & N indicated on it and get a reading of -12.7.
The only thing foxing me now is why the minus figure before the reading?

Thanks again


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Have just measured the socket which does actually have L & N indicated on it and get a reading of -12.7.
> The only thing foxing me now is why the minus figure before the reading?


Means you may have the test leads the wrong way round - you've put the positive lead to the earth pin  OR even worse - you've wired the plug reverse polarity 8O

Cigarette lighter type sockets have the positive on the centre pin - make sure you've wired it up correctly.

Keith S


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Details of missing TV'S
silver coloured 15in LCD televisions (model number W152T) with a retail price of £329. Some 372 were white LCD televisions (model number W152D) with built-in DVD players, retailing at £429. The total 
these are the details.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

A further study of the instruction manual for the tester reveals that I have the leads connected the wrong way  The diagram is not very clear - honest 8) 

Thank goodness for MHF :wink:  

I bought my TV at the Shepton Show in January so hopefully pre theft.
With my eldest son's partner being a copper I need to keep on the right side of the law :roll:


----------

